# Asbestos



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Should I scrape down a stipple ceiling before 1974?


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

moore said:


> Should I scrape down a stipple ceiling before 1974?


 go to s.w.p and get a test kit cheep safe and following all rules


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Get a big roll of plastic, 50m long by 4m wide, Staple it along the walls close to the ceiling and tape up the floor to a big bag in the room, Get a garden pressure pump sprayer fill with water and soak the ceiling stipple, Were disposable overalls and a mask and scrape it off and let it fall to the plastic on the floor, then pull the plastic of the walls into the centre of the room, fold up and dump, Wetting it stops the asbestos fibers getting into the air and the plastic will contain it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Get a big roll of plastic, 50m long by 4m wide, Staple it along the walls close to the ceiling and tape up the floor to a big bag in the room, Get a garden pressure pump sprayer fill with water and soak the ceiling stipple, Were disposable overalls and a mask and scrape it off and let it fall to the plastic on the floor, then pull the plastic of the walls into the centre of the room, fold up and dump, Wetting it stops the asbestos fibers getting into the air and the plastic will contain it.


You forgot about the government your suppose to tell, and the portable showers and blah blah blah.........big pain in the butt:yes:

This maybe a opportunity for Moore to hire one of those illegal immigrants:jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Roof leak repairs. I'm going to laminate entire ceiling. [ me and Tuco]
f/n g/c think we are indestructible .Or,, hell ,,,, I may just walk.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Can someone ban this guy...:ban:


----------



## DirtyMudder (Jun 23, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> You forgot about the government your suppose to tell, and the portable showers and blah blah blah.........big pain in the butt:yes:
> 
> This maybe a opportunity for Moore to hire one of those illegal immigrants:jester:


Actually, if you don't test it and confirm that it does in fact contain asbestos, you can get away with "dust protection" and avoid the red tape under ignorance. 

However, the real money is in having it tested positive and billing out $1000+/ day to take 3 times as long doing the same thing.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

It's a common sense application, just bill extra and do everything as if you didn't want to get any dust anywhere else (especially on/in you). Cazna was on the right track, especially with wetting/scraping.

Or, you could scrape _gently _and solid coat it. I'm not dead yet....._yet_


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DirtyMudder said:


> Actually, if you don't test it and confirm that it does in fact contain asbestos, you can get away with "dust protection" and avoid the red tape under ignorance.
> 
> However, the real money is in having it tested positive and billing out $1000+/ day to take 3 times as long doing the same thing.


Don't you mean claim ignorance, then sub it out for someone else to do:whistling2:


----------



## DirtyMudder (Jun 23, 2012)

That works too... or just man-up, grow a mustache and have-at-er. I'm pretty sure a Tom Selleck would pass HEPA guidelines:saddam:


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

DirtyMudder said:


> That works too... or just man-up, grow a mustache and have-at-er. I'm pretty sure a Tom Selleck would pass HEPA guidelines:saddam:


 
John Wayne would whip Tom Sellecks yankee ass lol....


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That reminds me of a joke, I will post it in the joke thread.


----------



## charlesdumar (Apr 21, 2012)

John Wanye was a yankee, born in The great state of Iowa.


----------

